# TiVo HD For $269 at Circuit City



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Hi,

I picked up my TiVo HD last night at Circuit City for $269. They are listing it at $299 like everyone else but you can purchase a 10% off coupon for about $1.50 on ebay that will be emailed to you instantly. 

Simply do an ebay search for "circuit city coupon". There are a bunch of coupons out there available for purchase.

Very easy way to take $30 bucks off the price, and score the device at retail.  


Enjoy


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

********* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up my TiVo HD last night at Circuit City for $269. They are listing it at $299 like everyone else but you can purchase a 10% off coupon for about $1.50 on ebay that will be emailed to you instantly.
> 
> ...


Or just Create an account and Sign up for the hottest news and deals.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Crap!

I just knew something like this would happen a day or two after I bought it for $299!

Does this mean I get to start my own "Feel ripped off By Tivo:Bought a TivoHD for $299.00!" thread?



I'm just joking. It's still a hellofa deal at $300!


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

jmoak said:


> Crap!
> 
> I just knew something like this would happen a day or two after I bought it for $299!
> 
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## GoldenTiger (Apr 11, 2002)

Coupon is freely available on fatwallet.com's forums.

This deal is scorching, I'm getting one for myself, and my mom is grabbing one for her HDTV as well.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

I just bought 2 today from Circuit City using a $40 off coupon I found on the web, so cost was $259 each plus tax.


----------



## snitm (Jul 9, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> I just bought 2 today from Circuit City using a $40 off coupon I found on the web, so cost was $259 each plus tax.


Can you share a link for that coupon? Thanks.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a 10% off CC coupon, but it will not work on the TiVo HD. Works fine on the series 3.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

snitm,

Search on Fatwallet.com for 'Circuit City $40 on $199 purchase'

CCourtney


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

snitm said:


> Can you share a link for that coupon? Thanks.


http://www.mypicshare.com/mrkra9hspic.html


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

chg said:


> I have a 10% off CC coupon, but it will not work on the TiVo HD. Works fine on the series 3.


You can't use it online because they have a "3 month, no interest" promotion associated with the TivoHD. Very stupid, the phone people couldn't accept the coupon even though I didn't want the financing promotion. By the time I could physically get to the store, CC was sold out in my area.

I bought a 10% best buy coupon off of Ebay, and bought it there instead.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I picked one up at BB, also. I used a bunch of gift certifiacates I had and only ended up paying $4.99 out of my pocket.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> http://www.mypicshare.com/mrkra9hspic.html


"Reproductions/photocopies will not be accepted." So someone scanned their original coupon and is sharing the scan so others can make a counterfeit copy.

Might be worth reading this better business bureau article: link.


> Circulating counterfeit coupons is a criminal offense that can be prosecuted by federal, state or local law enforcement, according to CIC. Don't risk costly penalties to save a few cents!


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

JamieP said:


> "Reproductions/photocopies will not be accepted." So someone scanned their original coupon and is sharing the scan so others can make a counterfeit copy.
> 
> Might be worth reading this better business bureau article: link.


Uh Oh, I hope the BBB does not join ranks with the RIAA and come after me


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect they won't. However, it's a pretty sad statement about the degradation of our society's morals when folks don't feel any shame about doing that is dishonest, and it is even worse when they have no shame about doing something that is also illegal. "Because they won't catch me" is a horribly selfish rationalization for transgressive activity.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

bicker said:


> I suspect they won't. However, it's a pretty sad statement about the degradation of our society's morals when folks don't feel any shame about doing that is dishonest, and it is even worse when they have no shame about doing something that is also illegal. "Because they won't catch me" is a horribly selfish rationalization for transgressive activity.


Interesting that you fancy yourself the moral compass for this board, or is it all of America?

I, in no way, misrepresented the coupons I used in Circuit City, and in both cases told them I got the coupon off the internet. It is then their decision whether to accept it or not. Very much like using an outdated coupon, which the store decides they want to honor. It is not illegal to use a photo copy, or reproduction of a coupon, it is however illegal to knowingly modify a coupon and then attempt to use it as in this case a deliberate deception is taking place. I in no way attempted to defraud CC.

My "joke" about being caught by the RIAA and the BBB, was obviously just that. The BBB does not have any legal standing to come after anyone regarding coupon use, nor the resource or capability. The BBB is an organization set up to police businesses, not consumers, in case you were not aware.

May want to spend some time researching and thinking before posting. The real issue in this society is the arrogant and ignorant, who want to stand in judgement of others without any basis in fact. In case you cannot tell I take umbridge with having my morals questioned.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> Interesting that you fancy yourself the moral compass for this board, or is it all of America?
> 
> I, in no way, misrepresented the coupons I used in Circuit City, and in both cases told them I got the coupon off the internet. It is then their decision whether to accept it or not. Very much like using an outdated coupon, which the store decides they want to honor. It is not illegal to use a photo copy, or reproduction of a coupon, it is however illegal to knowingly modify a coupon and then attempt to use it as in this case a deliberate deception is taking place. I in no way attempted to defraud CC.
> 
> ...


It doesn't take much time to research the fact that the coupon was only intended for the person who had the hard copy based on the "Reproductions/photocopies will not be accepted" statement. You can use all of the justification you want (they accepted it, I didn't modify it, etc), that doesn't make it a morally responsible act.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

mike_camden said:


> It doesn't take much time to research the fact that the coupon was only intended for the person who had the hard copy based on the "Reproductions/photocopies will not be accepted" statement. You can use all of the justification you want (they accepted it, I didn't modify it, etc), that doesn't make it a morally responsible act.


So, now we are off the OP's thought that this was illegal, and therefore not moral, and have fallen back to justfiying our criticism of others based on the easier, and much weaker position of "Well it is definitiely not moral".

Soooooo, if I print a coupon off the internet, go into the store, tell them where I got it and they decide to accept it, my behaviour is not moral? Interesting and somehow laughable perspective. So if I go to a store, and offer less than the selling price for an item, becuase another store has a lower price is this immoral (PC Richards habitually encourages this type of buying behaviour in my area, but has no written policies on it)? According to your logic it seems it might be. They have advertised their price, and yet I have offered something other than the written, advertised agreement for the merchandise, much like using a coupon on which they have printed "no copies or reproductions will be accepted". It is not immoral to openly offer a coupon you print off the internet, regardless of someone's view of the stores "intentions", provided no fraud occurs and it is not represented as anything other than what it was, a store coupon I printed off the internet.

As a last note to the morality police, as this will be my last response to criticisms of my behaviour in this matter, try the mirror when looking for areas to improve society, rather than the Tivo Community board.


----------



## snitm (Jul 9, 2006)

mike_camden said:


> It doesn't take much time to research the fact that the coupon was only intended for the person who had the hard copy based on the "Reproductions/photocopies will not be accepted" statement.


I'm surprised CC actually accepted it. Must've been a checkout person who could give a damn about reading the fine print. I'm willing to bet that 9 out of 10 times CC would reject the use of this purely because of the "No copies" clause.

It really doesn't hurt to try but you'd think the chances of success are low.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I've received coupons by email that were sent directly to me and they had the do not copy or reproduce wording. How would I redeem such a coupon? By bringing my laptop with me to show them the email?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> I've received coupons by email that were sent directly to me and they had the do not copy or reproduce wording. How would I redeem such a coupon? By bringing my laptop with me to show them the email?


It is very likely that those coupons are photoshop jobs that have had those words taken out.

The $40 off coupon is in wide circulation on eBay and is delivered in the form of a PDF file that the user prints out and takes into the store. You will notice that in the auction it says "print the coupon but we don't take responsibility if the store does not accept the coupon".

Many times these coupons get flagged by CC and a code gets put into the system that requires a manager override to accept the coupon. If the manager sees that it is an obvious print out then he will likely reject it and you could get some verbal tongue lashing over it.

I think a lot of it depends on the store where you are. In some areas they are more than happy to get the sale, and in others they are more than happy to deny people with fake coupons from getting a discount.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

snitm said:


> I'm surprised CC actually accepted it. Must've been a checkout person who could give a damn about reading the fine print. I'm willing to bet that 9 out of 10 times CC would reject the use of this purely because of the "No copies" clause.
> 
> It really doesn't hurt to try but you'd think the chances of success are low.


I am amused byt the fact chimpware used it twice right there at the register when the coupon clearly states may only be used once.
The clerk obviosuly did not read it or else was not oncerned and then the software did not catch the same UPC code being used twice.,
Obviously not very tight policies about these coupons


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Chimpware said:


> May want to spend some time researching and thinking before posting. The real issue in this society is the arrogant and ignorant, who want to stand in judgement of others without any basis in fact. In case you cannot tell I take umbridge with having my morals questioned.


 :up:


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

snitm said:


> I'm surprised CC actually accepted it. Must've been a checkout person who could give a damn about reading the fine print. I'm willing to bet that 9 out of 10 times CC would reject the use of this purely because of the "No copies" clause.


Think again. I used such a coupon on my Xbox 360 HD DVD player. I was up front about where I got the coupon from, asked about the fine print and the store manager, no less, said no problem. it took them about 10 times to get the coupon to work, at one point I told them just forget it, it wasn't worth the hassle - and they insisted it wouldn't be a problem.

EDIT: Oh yeah, the coupon was printed from circuit city's website - no photoshopping.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Chimpware said:


> Interesting that you fancy yourself the moral compass for this board, or is it all of America?


Neither. Stop trolling.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

DocNo said:


> Oh yeah, the coupon was printed from circuit city's website - no photoshopping.


Technically any Coupon from online regardless of how you get it: in an email, from an online Catalog, EBay etc is a Photocopy or Reproduction. You do not physically hold the Original Paper Coupon.

So those that argue that reproductions or photocopies will not be accepted do not know anything they are talking about.

The Stores also do not care, as long as they are making a sale.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

wolflord11 said:


> The Stores also do not care, as long as they are making a sale.


Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

DocNo said:


> Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner!


Funny, my local CC rejected this coupon pointing out that it was a printed coupon. Apparently they don't want sales that badly.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> I think a lot of it depends on the store where you are. *In some areas they are more than happy to get the sale, and in others they are more than happy to deny people* with fake coupons from getting a discount.


You answered your Post above right here from your own Mouth.

Its called "Right to Refuse Service". Maybe they did not like the look of you so denied you service. Maybe they could not be bothered. Maybe the Manager was having a Bad Day and took it out on you.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> You answered your Post above right here from your own Mouth.
> 
> Its called "Right to Refuse Service". Maybe they did not like the look of you so denied you service. Maybe they could not be bothered. Maybe the Manager was having a Bad Day and took it out on you.


Well from your own Mouth you said that "stores do not care" but obviously some do.

If Circuit City didn't care then they would not print "no photocopies or reproductions" on the coupon.

Obviously some have had success and that's great, but it's no guarentee that everyone can get the same deal.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Funny, my local CC rejected this coupon pointing out that it was a printed coupon. Apparently they don't want sales that badly.


so THAT'S why you're pissing in this thread...


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> so THAT'S why you're pissing in this thread...


Why, because I pointed out that not everyone might get in on this deal? Wow, so sorry to have offended you oh mighty coupon expert.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Just went to BB today and had them price match my CC $40 off coupon  All I can say is it was as easy as taking food from a baby. They first said they couldnt price match non specific coupons but then I told them I would have to return my TivoHD and they kindly said ok sure we will allow it


----------



## pattont (Jan 17, 2006)

just 2 let you guys know the markup on the unit... i work for a retailer  I can get them for $236 with the normal series 3 being $550. Thats 5% over what my retailer payed for it. Thats what our discount is.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pattont said:


> just 2 let you guys know the markup on the unit... i work for a retailer  I can get them for $236 with the normal series 3 being $550. Thats 5% over what my retailer payed for it. Thats what our discount is.


 So for the TivoHD retailer pays $236/1.05 = $225 meaning the markup currently is 33% (299/225).


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> So for the TivoHD retailer pays $236/1.05 = $225 meaning the markup currently is 33% (299/225).


Not too shabby for retailers. I have a hard time believing Tivo is making much if anything on this new box.


----------



## pattont (Jan 17, 2006)

yea... well any subscription based service is making if not all their money the majority of it through the fee based subscription.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have received coupons from CC in my email that I printed out and used in the store. So not all say cant be copied. Mine was for 10% off. I also found out that a lot of times when it says web sale only the store will match the price since a lot of times the people will be picking the item up at the local store and taking it from their instore stock.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

i used a web-scanned $40 off coupon on saturday when i bought my 652 from circuit city. the scanner at the floor register wouldn't scan it and neither would a second register's scanner that the sales person tried. then she typed it in a half dozen times and it errored out each time. the error said that the total purchase was less than what was needed for the coupon. this was incorrect as the coupon specified 'purchase greater than $199'. so she called over another salesperson who tried scanning it with a negative result and then tried typing it in another half dozen times with that same error as a result each time. so they called over a manager and he also tried scanning it (same problem) and typing it in (just once). finally he said 'i'll just take $40 off the ticket'! so i paid $259.99 for my new 652!! 

i'll certainly shop there again with that kind of caring effort by the employees and the management.
--
Alan


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

What store in SoCal was this?


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

It's $258.99 online at Circuit City's website this morning. You can also try to use the coupons that are available.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lickwid said:


> It's $258.99 online at Circuit City's website this morning. You can also try to use the coupons that are available.


Holy cow!!!  That's either a pricing mistake or a sign of an impending price drop. Is there wording on the $40 coupon that it can't be used on sale items?


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. I guess that made the decision up for me. None are available at any area stores, but I jumped on it. I'll be replacing my wife's Series 2 DT with the Tvio HD!


----------



## jvas64 (Aug 17, 2005)

I, too, had purchased the Tivo HD for 259.99 with the 40 off coupon on Sunday. Then I read this morning that circuit city had the online price for 258.99, so I purchased it and picked it up at the store, took the same coupon and got another 40 off, so the total was 218.99, 237.06 with tax. Now I just have the return the other tivo. Still, not a bad deal for Tivo HD.  :up:


----------



## acheslow (Dec 14, 2000)

Wow, I'm jumping on that too. I just hope I don't get screwed if it ends up being a mistake that they won't honor and I've already cancelled by order with tivo.com


----------



## acheslow (Dec 14, 2000)

I called Circuit City to try and use a 10% coupon that I got through AAA and they said they couldn't honor the discount since the product was already discounted... so I guess the $40 off is legit. I ordered two and with 3-day shipping I'll get them sooner than I would have through tivo.com anyway


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

if an exec frpm Circuit City responsible for coupon promotions reads this thread he would probably havea heart attack


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> Why, because I pointed out that not everyone might get in on this deal? Wow, so sorry to have offended you oh mighty coupon expert.


Seems to be MANY getting the Discounts off with Coupons. Do not see many bitc**ng here.....

As the TivoHD is a new product out, ALL retail outlets are going to be giving discounts etc in the hopes of making more sales. Its called a "Price War".

Good for the Consumers, not so good for the Stores as there profit margin per unit drops.

But in the end, We, the Consumer wins!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

jvas64 said:


> I, too, had purchased the Tivo HD for 259.99 with the 40 off coupon on Sunday. Then I read this morning that circuit city had the online price for 258.99, so I purchased it and picked it up at the store, took the same coupon and got another 40 off, so the total was 218.99, 237.06 with tax. Now I just have the return the other tivo. Still, not a bad deal for Tivo HD.  :up:


I did the same thing. I ordered online for store pickup, and when I showed up they were willing to do the $40 off (a CSR there had helped me before with other stuff and was very nice about it). The coupon does state "does not apply to special promotions, etc" and the Tivo price at $258 is definitely listed as a sale price on the CC website, but, sometimes these things slip through the cracks. Personally I think the unit is too new for them to know much about it.

At $218 it's more than likely below their cost and they aren't making anything on this, unless Tivo kicks them some money back when you activate the service.

The $80 savings will go nicely towards a hard drive upgrade on the unit!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

ok. I bought 4 TiVo HD at CC for $218.99 each!! 


Now I am a Happy Camper!!!!!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> ok. I bought 4 TiVo HD at CC for $218.99 each!!
> 
> Now I am a Happy Camper!!!!!


Hopefully someone doesn't go further and try to order 10-20 of them for resale on eBay. That's the type of thing that typically results in a memo getting sent to the stores telling them "this $40 coupon doesn't apply to the sale price on the new Tivo HD".


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

SOrry if this is a stupid question. Where can one find this coupon you speak of? Thanks trying to save my Tivo (see post in no flaming for details).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jjburke77 said:


> SOrry if this is a stupid question. Where can one find this coupon you speak of? Thanks trying to save my Tivo (see post in no flaming for details).


http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/mes...519&highlight_key=y&keyword1=Circuit+City+$40


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Looking at the CC web page for this product, I don't see anything about forced signup for service. Do retailers enforce the "you must get service, starting from the day you buy the box" edict that tivo does? I haven't bought a new box in quite a while (since before the service commitments), so I'm not too clear on how this aspect works. did a quick look at several of the pricing threads but didn't see this mentioned specifically....


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

angra said:


> Looking at the CC web page for this product, I don't see anything about forced signup for service. Do retailers enforce the "you must get service, starting from the day you buy the box" edict that tivo does? I haven't bought a new box in quite a while (since before the service commitments), so I'm not too clear on how this aspect works. did a quick look at several of the pricing threads but didn't see this mentioned specifically....


They probably don't.

Someone has previously indicated that their "employee" purchase price on the Tivo HD is around $238. Normally there would be about a 5% or so warehouse/carry fee that the retailer would pad that price with to cover a little bit of overhead on employee purchases.

This would be the cost of the box around $225 making it rather likely that at $218 they aren't making a dime. I just speculated maybe they get some kind of kick back from Tivo but I agree it's not likely.

The more likely case is that they didn't realize people would be successful at getting local stores to honor the $40 coupon on an item they just put on sale for $258 that normally retails at $299.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/mes...519&highlight_key=y&keyword1=Circuit+City+$40


You are both a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

TechDreamer said:


> What store in SoCal was this?


moreno valley
--
Alan


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

angra said:


> Looking at the CC web page for this product, I don't see anything about forced signup for service. Do retailers enforce the "you must get service, starting from the day you buy the box" edict that tivo does? I haven't bought a new box in quite a while (since before the service commitments), so I'm not too clear on how this aspect works. did a quick look at several of the pricing threads but didn't see this mentioned specifically....


no, they don't even know about it.
--
Alan


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Actually, if you just go to Circuit City's website, they list the Tivo HD at $258.99, showing $41.00 instant savings without any coupon required.

So I don't think it's a big deal that some people used the coupon from Fatwallet.


----------



## ChrisFix (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, the sales price got to me and I just bought a TiVo HD for $218.99 ($258.99 Web Price less $40 coupon) plus tax...seemed like too good a deal to pass up. This is the first TiVo I've bought for myself (although I gave lifetime Series 2 boxes to both my brother and sister for Christmas two years ago). 

I have two SA8300HDs currently so I'll have a good test bed to compare the pros & cons of each. On the phone now with TWC trying to order an M Card...so far they came back with a price of $10.xx/month for a single card!! Waiting on supervisor...

Thanks for the info in this forum. I've been reading here for a while and feel very well informed of both the benefits and limitations of the TiVo HD!


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

LOL, great stories here. Mine stinks by comparison. I bought at BB online. I tried to get them to honor CC coupon code. They wouldn't. Ok, fine, I'm ordering while out of the country, its a long story, so I go with them anyway...I then see the threads here today, I call BB online to try to get them to honor the price. They won't do it. LOL.

They have said they will -not- honor sale prices of other companies like CC any more, or coupons. Only their own price changes.

So I told them I would return said box. They said OK. So after I get back from my vacation I'm going to return it, or threaten to. If they won't back off, maybe I wont. It's $40...not chump change. Almost enough to cover that stupid tivo brand wireless adapter...

Go and get your CC sale boxes while you can!

joneSi


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> ok. I bought 4 TiVo HD at CC for $218.99 each!!
> 
> Now I am a Happy Camper!!!!!


A BIG :up: up!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

It pays for me to wait a year and I bought 4 at $875.96 total plus tax. I did have to walk in to the store 4 times. But oh well...


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

If you have a Discover Card, don't forget that you can get an additional 5% off by going through Shop Discover (log into your account first and should be a link on the left).


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

bilbo said:


> If you have a Discover Card, don't forget that you can get an additional 5% off by going through Shop Discover (log into your account first and should be a link on the left).


paid cash


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> It pays for me to wait a year and I bought 4 at $875.96 total plus tax. I did have to walk in to the store 4 times. But oh well...


 Now the challenge will be how to use all 8 tuners at once to record things you will actually watch one day.  If/when MRV becomes available it will make scheduling easy on you - pick your most watched channels and dedicate 2 of them per unit. Why not go all the way and have a tuner for each channel you watch and record 24/7.


----------



## esfb8zs (Oct 8, 2001)

Got one using the $40 off coupon in Apex, NC. It was not easy, coupon would not work for some reason, but they finally got it working. $233.77 out the door. NICE!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Now the challenge will be how to use all 8 tuners at once to record things you will actually watch one day.  If/when MRV becomes available it will make scheduling easy on you - pick your most watched channels and dedicate 2 of them per unit. Why not go all the way and have a tuner for each channel you watch and record 24/7.


Yeah, all I need is:

Co-Op schedule, MRV, TiVOToGo on all content.


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

Be patient if you order from CC and the "in store pickup" isn't an option. I ordered a Tivo HD today because of the $41 off and estimated ship is 8/2 and estimated delivery is 8/15. The item was listed as in stock, I sure hope they were being conservative. 

It's not Newegg, that's for sure, by the way I live in Corpus Christi TX.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Now the challenge will be how to use all 8 tuners at once to record things you will actually watch one day.


Though I haven't gone quite this far on my (single) s3 (plus 2 S1s and a Toshiba XS32.. and a 'free' cable DVR that sucks so bad it's unplugged most of the time), I have added padding on a bunch of shows.

8 tuners would probably allow you to record almost all of primetime WITH padding on each end for most shows.


----------



## craigslist (Sep 14, 2006)

********* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up my TiVo HD last night at Circuit City for $269. They are listing it at $299 like everyone else but you can purchase a 10% off coupon for about $1.50 on ebay that will be emailed to you instantly.
> 
> ...


i just picku up my tivo i went on sale at circuit city for 258.99 used a 40.00 off 199.99 and over purchase, and it came out to 218.88 plus tax what a deal.get the coupon from usps when u change adresse


----------



## biosehnsucht (Feb 23, 2005)

Eh, I just bought online at 258.99 and picked up locally, didn't want to over exert my karma after getting matrix HD-DVD trilogy for $19.99


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I picked up one for $244 tonight. I had a $15 off coupon. I guess I should have tried the $40. But still it's a good deal. My last Series 3 was around $536 grand total. The TiVoHD was only $256 for the grand total. Now I just need to put this 750GB drive in it. Hopefully the MFSLive that can expand the TiVoHD drive will be ready soon. 
Although after actually using the TiVoHD tonight I found I like the Series3 much better. I should have purchased one back in MAy when they had the excellent rebate. But for the price the TiVo HD was a good deal. It just doesn't complement the S3 at all. The red LEDs don't even come on in standby when recording like the Series 3 does. And I've really grown used to the OLED panel so I can see the time and the name of what'sbeing recorded when it isn't in standby.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I picked up one for $244 tonight. I had a $15 off coupon. I guess I should have tried the $40. But still it's a good deal. My last Series 3 was around $536 grand total. The TiVoHD was only $256 for the grand total. Now I just need to put this 750GB drive in it. Hopefully the MFSLive that can expand the TiVoHD drive will be ready soon.
> Although after actually using the TiVoHD tonight I found I like the Series3 much better. I should have purchased one back in MAy when they had the excellent rebate. But for the price the TiVo HD was a good deal. It just doesn't complement the S3 at all. The red LEDs don't even come on in standby when recording like the Series 3 does. And I've really grown used to the OLED panel so I can see the time and the name of what'sbeing recorded when it isn't in standby.


Any other things you like about either one over the other. I am very interested in opinions between the two.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The analog recording on the S3 I watched looked better than on the TiVoHD. Everything looked smoothed over on the TiVoHD. Both were on best quality. I'll double check my settings tonight. I also scheduled a couple of shows from an analog channel to look at it again. Plus the cosmetics of the S3 are miles above the TiVo HD. But it is alot cheaper. For the price of my first S3($720) I could have purchased almost three TiVoHD boxes. Although my third S3 was under $540. I wish Iwould have purchased an S3 in may with the rebate that took the price down to under $400. That would have been worth it to me over the TiVoHD. But anything over $400 for an S3 and the $250 for the TiVoHD was a better deal.
I'm with Comcast now and I have 6 cablecards. I don't want them to muck up my billing so I'm not going to try and add 2 more cards. When I switch to FiOS later this year, I'll just move the TiVo HD into my bedroom(since I rarely watch TV there) and move the bedroom S3 into my main viewing area so I have two S3 boxes there. It doesn't look right having one S3 and a TiVo HD next to each other. Especially since I rely on the OLED screen for info.


----------



## ldc3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

It back at the $299 price at circuitcity.com


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The analog recording on the S3 I watched looked better than on the TiVoHD. Everything looked smoothed over on the TiVoHD.


Do you have CableCards in the TiVoHD yet? Your "analog" channels on your S3 may really be digital. If you haven't installed CableCards on the TiVoHD, then they would still be analog.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Is there a new coupon out for the $ 40 off? The one I had lasted until 7-31-07


----------



## ldc3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Is there a new coupon out for the $ 40 off? The one I had lasted until 7-31-07


I think some where buying them off eBay that lasted until 12/31/07.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

ldc3000 said:


> It back at the $299 price at circuitcity.com


Wow, I just made it. I am glad I got 4.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Wow, I just made it. I am glad I got 4.


I am new here so if this is not allowed please forgive me ignorance. Since you have four would you be willing to share with a pour shlub that missed the sale and is in danger of not having Tivo until the price comes back down again. If so PM me and we can work out the details. I would be forever in your debt.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

cr33p said:


> Is there a new coupon out for the $ 40 off? The one I had lasted until 7-31-07


Check fatwallet forums. Search for "Circuit" and you'll find the August coupon.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

jjburke77 said:


> I am new here so if this is not allowed please forgive me ignorance. Since you have four would you be willing to share with a pour shlub that missed the sale and is in danger of not having Tivo until the price comes back down again. If so PM me and we can work out the details. I would be forever in your debt.


I'm sure he'd be willing to as long as you have an ebay account and willing to spend more than retail.  :down:


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

jjburke77 said:


> I am new here so if this is not allowed please forgive me ignorance. Since you have four would you be willing to share with a pour shlub that missed the sale and is in danger of not having Tivo until the price comes back down again. If so PM me and we can work out the details. I would be forever in your debt.


Sorry, I waited a year to get this deal. And as most of the other posters know. I have complained about the price many many times.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Sorry, I waited a year to get this deal. And as most of the other posters know. I have complained about the price many many times.


Enough said. I appreciate your response. I look forward to the next good sale. Thanks for at least posting a reply.

I await the next price break.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Do you have CableCards in the TiVoHD yet? Your "analog" channels on your S3 may really be digital. If you haven't installed CableCards on the TiVoHD, then they would still be analog.


We don't have digital simulcast yet. i don't have cablecards in the TiVo HD but I do in my three Series 3. All those and my Comcast box still show analog channels under channel 100.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ldc3000 said:


> It back at the $299 price at circuitcity.com


wtf? cc only had it on sale 1-2 days? don't they usually have items on sale for a week?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> wtf? cc only had it on sale 1-2 days? don't they usually have items on sale for a week?


Well, it could have been a test point to price it out at $258, and they also could have backed off on that price because the $40 coupon resulted in many units sold for under cost.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> wtf? cc only had it on sale 1-2 days? don't they usually have items on sale for a week?


They have sales prices that fluctuate like this occasionally. The TV I bought from them recently did the same thing. It went through 3 price changes in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

lickwid said:


> Check fatwallet forums. Search for "Circuit" and you'll find the August coupon.


Sweet

Thanks I will be visiting my local Best Buy this weekend


----------



## adrianblack (Jul 2, 2000)

Worked for me, thanks! I picked it up on Monday using the Ebay $1.50 coupon. Couldn't use it online (like people said on this forum) and it also wouldn't work at the store -- but the manage agreed it should work so they gave it to me.

Time Warner tech just left a little while ago -- cablecard (SCard) install wasn't too bad. Took about 30 minutes total including testing and a Tivo Reboot.



********* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up my TiVo HD last night at Circuit City for $269. They are listing it at $299 like everyone else but you can purchase a 10% off coupon for about $1.50 on ebay that will be emailed to you instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I went in to pick up my special ordered TivoHD @ BB last nite that had already been price matched for the 40 off 199 coupon I downloaded from Fatwallet, I decided I wouldnt mind having another and they sold me the second one at the same price. Even got my Grandfathered Lifetime applied to one of the units on the way home, ahh life is nice


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Dssturbo1 said:


> wtf? cc only had it on sale 1-2 days? don't they usually have items on sale for a week?


their hd-dvd players have been going on and off of sales for the last few weeks. One day it will be on sale, then back up, then on sale again.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

I stopped at B.B on the way home from work, and saw that they had the new TIVO HD in stock.

I came here and read threads about good prices. I saw that I had just missed a sale at C.C. on this unit by two days.

I printed out the coupon for 40 off 199. I saw one of the units on the floor, but it had the upc label ripped off. I asked the girl if they had another, she went in the back, and came out with one in the same condition. She said that they come shipped with tape around them, and the upc gets ripped off. I tend not to beleive it. Like somone ripped off the UPC for a rebate or something. Looks unopened however. And she put in the receipt that it had a lable ripped and partially missing.

But here is the kicker. Not only did she give me the $40 off 199, but that's exactly what she did. Somehow, with me talking to a mother, about her ipod, and where the nearest Apple store is to get it repaired, the girl just want to move along, and she must have had to enter prices by hand, as she actually charged me 199 - 40 + tax, so the unit out the door was $173.xx. I was hoping to get 40 off, and got 140 off.

Now, before I start using this thing, can I upgrade the HD? Has there been any How To's for this unit yet, or would it be similar to the S3 units? From what I read, the external storage option is not hackable.

Oh, and do I go back and buy the S2 Wireless Tivo Adapter for this unit?

Thanks


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Microman66 said:


> Not only did she give me the $40 off 199, but that's exactly what she did. Somehow, with me talking to a mother, about her ipod, and where the nearest Apple store is to get it repaired, the girl just want to move along, and she must have had to enter prices by hand, as she actually charged me 199 - 40 + tax, so the unit out the door was $173.xx. I was hoping to get 40 off, and got 140 off.


Wow. Best deal so far. I couldn't keep that extra $100, but that's just me.



> Now, before I start using this thing, can I upgrade the HD? Has there been any How To's for this unit yet, or would it be similar to the S3 units? From what I read, the external storage option is not hackable.


You didn't search. Soon.



> Oh, and do I go back and buy the S2 Wireless Tivo Adapter for this unit?


The Tivo wireless adapter is the only supported wireless adapter for the Tivo HD box. Use that or a hard-wired Ethernet connection for broadband connection.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Microman66 said:


> I stopped at B.B on the way home from work, and saw that they had the new TIVO HD in stock.
> 
> I came here and read threads about good prices. I saw that I had just missed a sale at C.C. on this unit by two days.
> 
> ...


Go back to CC and ask for a price match with the BB receipt.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Will the salesgirl have to pay for the $100 error she made?


----------

